# How late has your period ever been?



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2016)

So for those of us who get periods, I'm sure late periods have caused us all stress. What's the latest your period has ever been?


----------



## hamster (Nov 15, 2016)

it really varies with me since sometimes my medication has influence on when i start, i usually get them about a week earlier but the latest was about 2 weeks


----------



## Elov (Nov 15, 2016)

10 months lol. (I'm actually serious)


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 15, 2016)

i honestly don't know i don't really track it lol it just happens


----------



## Arlo (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm a transguy with polycystic ovarian syndrome. My period can either be every day for 6 months, or not at all for 6 months. It's 100% random.


----------



## Leota (Nov 15, 2016)

I used to miss a lot of periods, it was so stressful. Luckily since I've been on BC my period is much more regular and less painful ^ v ^\


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 15, 2016)

3 months


----------



## Claude (Nov 15, 2016)

I've never skipped more than a month, and even that has never bothered me. It's just whatever.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 15, 2016)

I've always been very regular and my periods are never more than a day late, but I remember once a few years ago when I was super stressed with work and it was late by 5 or so days.  My boyfriend at the time and I were convinced I was pregnant, and we were so freaked out that I took about 8 pregnancy tests (all negative) but literally nothing would ease our minds.  I was so relieved when it finally showed up, ha.

Other than that one isolated incident, it's always right on time.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 15, 2016)

More than a year. It used to be really random.


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

This makes me uncomfortable...
I'll just leave umm... 
b.u.m.p


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 15, 2016)

2 years... because of pregnancy/breastfeeding. Actually, I used to have consistently regular super heavy periods. Now they're all over the place after having a child. The hormones from late periods and early periods and heavy periods and short periods are making me feel insane. I keep wanting to look into PCOS


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 15, 2016)

A month late because of Plan B pill. Freaked out, bought pregnancy tests, all came up negative. BF told me that if I don't get my period in a number of days, we're just going to schedule a doctors appointment and take a pregnancy test that way. Day after? Period showed up. x.X


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2016)

I really don't know, I haven't missed a month (but then I got mine in February) , maybe like 4-5 weeks?


----------



## wassop (Nov 15, 2016)

the very first time i didn't get it again for another 4 months , but usually anywhere from a few days to 2 weeks


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2016)

my period so far has come every month or so


----------



## Arlo (Nov 15, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> This makes me uncomfortable...
> I'll just leave umm...
> b.u.m.p



Why does it make you uncomfortable? Literally half the people on Earth have or will have or have had periods, and everyone has someone in their life that has them. They're a normal part of being a mammal, and we need to normalize conversations about them.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 15, 2016)

After having a baby, 2 months tops. Really annoying cause I thought breastfeeding would help  me get any extra break from them for a while lol 
Everyone is different though. 

Now normally, maybe a day or two.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 15, 2016)

probably only a week late so far. has never been later


----------



## Mariah (Nov 15, 2016)

It's been like six months now and no I'm not pregnant/on birth control/ etc. I'm beginning to think it's not ever coming back.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

2 months i think?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 15, 2016)

About 5 months. I was extremely stressed (dying parent) and it just disappeared. My doctor put me on birth control to help regulate it and it worked well.


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Arlo said:


> Why does it make you uncomfortable? Literally half the people on Earth have or will have or have had periods, and everyone has someone in their life that has them. They're a normal part of being a mammal, and we need to normalize conversations about them.


Hmm... I guess so. 
Sorry if I offended anybody. :/
And I want to become a doctor too...
Maybe I need to think on stuff first. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw...
My mom hasn't had any periods...Anyone know on how to fix that?
She isn't pregnant or anything either


----------



## Miii (Nov 15, 2016)

One month. I just didn't have one that month. It worried me because (you can guess why), but apparently that just happens sometimes. It's not incredibly common, but it does happen. 

As for women going months without a period, I'd recommend you get yourself checked for nutrient deficiencies and reproductive problems (as awkward as a pelvic exam is). Going even a year or two without menstruating greatly increases your chances of osteoporosis later in life.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 15, 2016)

One time it didn't come for like 12 years, then I finally got it. 
I'm 16 by the way.


----------



## maekii (Nov 15, 2016)

A month.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 15, 2016)

9 months, lol, when I was pregnant.


----------



## penguins (Nov 15, 2016)

3 weeks


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Miii said:


> One month. I just didn't have one that month. It worried me because (you can guess why), but apparently that just happens sometimes. It's not incredibly common, but it does happen.
> 
> As for women going months without a period, I'd recommend you get yourself checked for nutrient deficiencies and reproductive problems (as awkward as a pelvic exam is). Going even a year or two without menstruating greatly increases your chances of osteoporosis later in life.


Ok I'll tell my mom to talk with her doctor on it
 Thank you!


----------



## Arlo (Nov 16, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Hmm... I guess so.
> Sorry if I offended anybody. :/
> And I want to become a doctor too...
> Maybe I need to think on stuff first.
> ...



Definitely normalize talk about periods, female genitalia and women-only problems. My doctor doesn't like to talk about those sorts of issues, and it led to me struggling with getting a diagnosis for PCOS for a long time, meaning I was living with extreme pain for ages without painkillers.

How long has your mum gone without her period? Up to a month is pretty regular, but after that there's a few things it can be. I don't know how old your mum is, but menopause is one thing that can occur. One of my friends is 30 and going through early menopause. There's also hormonal disorders like PCOS that could be a factor. Stress is also a factor.


----------



## boujee (Nov 16, 2016)

it's random since I tend to mess up my cycle with stress and losing/gaining weight
I don't mind the misses since mines are very heavy


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 16, 2016)

My period is pretty regular. I noticed when I'm sexually active my period is sometimes late, but not late enough for me to assume I was pregnant. I think the latest it's been was 10 days.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 16, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Hmm... I guess so.
> Sorry if I offended anybody. :/
> And I want to become a doctor too...
> Maybe I need to think on stuff first.
> ...



Depending on your mother's age. It is most likely menopause. 

If you have a very high BMI, or a very low BMI there is a possibility that you won't get your period.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 16, 2016)

since it got regular (was very irregular for around a year) i think the latest it has been is a ehole month, like it just skipped onemonth. that has happened maybe once or twice lol. i dont worry tho bc  theres no risk of me being pregnant so i just Relax and appreciate the lack of bleeding and pain


----------



## Antonio (Nov 16, 2016)

16 years (True Story)


----------



## cornimer (Nov 16, 2016)

I skipped 10 months in a row when I lost weight due to an eating disorder, and then another three months after getting it like once. It's been regularly since I started eating properly thankfully.


----------



## N a t (Nov 16, 2016)

Usually no more than a week or two, but that's also a regular thing for me. I have a nearly impossible time tracking my period.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 16, 2016)

I have never missed a period. They always came when they were supposed to, and I used to have a bad problem where I would get two a month. Now I'm on BC to regulate them, so my cycle is fixed where they only come once every three months. But when it's time they still come when they are supposed to.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 17, 2016)

When I just got my period it was so irregular that I can't even say it was ever late, it was just random. When it became regular I think it was 2 weeks late, I was really stressed...


----------



## namiieco (Nov 17, 2016)

ive missed out 1 month before for some reason but it usually comes in around the same week every time


----------



## kayleee (Nov 17, 2016)

Mine has been like a day late once and I was a mess I was freaking out and my bf was like umm it's gonna be okay and I was like NO ITS NOT haha then it showed up like the next day. Poor guy


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 17, 2016)

No more than 2 weeks, ever. Every time it's more than 5 days late I am terrified that I'm pregnant. Yep, a _pregnant virgin_ I am the next Virgin Mary! Sucks that my mom wouldn't believe that and as soon as baby is born, she send me off to "I don't care where, just get the hell out, and I'm also keeping your baby".

I literally have a negative chance of getting pregnant, not sure why I get scared. Probably hormones xD


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm so glad I haven't started yet //wipes sweat 

I heard weight affects these things and I'm the shortest / lightest thing ever, so hopefully I get away with it a bit more >.>


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm going to say never more than 1 and a half weeks. P: I wouldn't be concerned if it was later though...like late by 5 years would be fine by me.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Nov 17, 2016)

probably about two weeks. I remember freaking out, even though I'm on BC. I used to skip my sugar pills some months because I couldn't be bothered dealing with my period, but then when I finally had one it went for like 2 weeks, so never again aha.
at least it gives me an excuse to eat chocolate all the time, and my bf always feels so sorry for me and looks after me ^.^


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

Three months or maybe longer... I stopped taking my birth control pill and it just disappeared. But I still had very painful cramps every month. I just recently got the birth control implant in my arm and now my period is back... Yay?!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 18, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> No more than 2 weeks, ever. Every time it's more than 5 days late I am terrified that I'm pregnant. Yep, a _pregnant virgin_ I am the next Virgin Mary! Sucks that my mom wouldn't believe that and as soon as baby is born, she send me off to "I don't care where, just get the hell out, and I'm also keeping your baby".
> 
> I literally have a negative chance of getting pregnant, not sure why I get scared. Probably hormones xD




Hahah i feel you. xD
I freak out every time too even though it's literally impossible.
I think it's because I assume something is wrong because I'm usually p regular.


----------



## doveling (Nov 18, 2016)

6 months, i was really stressed back then, but its still really irregular now.
I've had it for 3 years now and it still comes 10-70 days late :/


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Nov 18, 2016)

hahahha 4 months......


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 19, 2016)

2 months. Best 2 months of my life! :'D And I've never taken birth control at all lol, I think it just happened because I was super stressed out and not eating properly.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

This is a little out there, but 2 years. Wasn't pregnant, just had reproductive issues.


----------



## Trystin (Nov 19, 2016)

79 days cry I was sure I was expecting and I had a happy emotional breakdown when I finally got it


----------



## Corrie (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm on day 50 and I still haven't gotten it. I took two pregnancy tests and both were negative so i guess I've just been blessed with no period this month!


----------



## Relly (Nov 19, 2016)

3 years, probably to do with birth control


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't track my periods but I've been a couple of days late a few times in the past, I bleed quite heavily though which I reckon has some sort of connection with the iron deficiency as I never used to.


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

the longest has been a month lol, I don't think i can escape it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2016)

Like, a few days late at one point but idek never cared too much cause I didn't have unprotected woohoo then anyways.

Also nowadays I'm on BC pills so then you don't get actual periods, just bleedings when your body needs to get out the slimy stuff.


----------



## Lyraa (Nov 19, 2016)

Only about a week due to stress. ;-;


----------



## Pug (Nov 19, 2016)

i only get my period 3-4 times a year but i used to only get it like twice a year. doctors don't know why v__v


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine is never consistent, so it varies constantly, I can bleed consistently enough to be concerned or not bleed long enough to be concerned, I'm just always concerned wish it would just regulate but I'm terrified of doctors and hospitals so I'll just die instead. ^u^


----------



## ceo (Nov 24, 2016)

I was 3 months late once, but being a virgin back then i didn't even notice/ think about it lol
now I take birth control and pretty much only get my period twice a year which is a blessing to me


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 24, 2016)

I've been inconsistent for most of my life, and I'm well into my twenties at this point.  If you're ever worried, take a test or go to a doctor.  I know that walmart has pregnancy tests for 88 cents.  I can't guarantee they'll always be accurate, but they've never failed me.  Normally I last for about three days.  The first day is always very heavy, with cramps that are so intense I can't move without becoming nauseous.  The second and third day are pretty light with little to no cramps at all.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 26, 2016)

Officially my period has been 53 days late and that has been my longest so far. Finally it arrived. xP I was hoping to skip one hahah.


----------



## Libby430 (Nov 27, 2016)

only ever had one (bless up)


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 27, 2016)

Libby430 said:


> only ever had one (bless up)



Well the first ones are always the most irregular, it annoys me that they don't tell you that at school and you panic because it hasn't came yet


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Nov 28, 2016)

Probably 1 or 2 weeks, I think I'm late for it now actually.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 28, 2016)

i'm v regular and i was late by a couple weeks a few years ago, i don't think it was possible i was pregnant but i'm always paranoid i'm the next mary ya know


----------



## BriHope03 (Nov 28, 2016)

2 months  I freak out so bad when it happens D:


----------



## sunwolfx (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine has been 1 month late which caused me to get on the pill. Now it's regular. But one time at my dad's i was so busy I forgot to take all of my medication and then I ended up with a prolonged PMS, horrible cramps, and a 2 week long period which was so painful all the way through. It was awful! NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Libby430 (Dec 10, 2016)

update; got the second one one day before it was due (i must actually be jesus 2.0)


- - - Post Merge - - -

update; got the second one one day before it was due (i must actually be jesus 2.0)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I got some pains a bit ago and I was freaking out about how I was actually starting my period 
I was feeling really emotional too so I was like it'S COMING 

....but....false alarm! I'm a few years late compared to other people but for my weight, maybe not? I heard that affects it, so if I keep eating nothing then maybe I won't have to go through this period **** so soon lmao 

sorta off topic but oh well


----------



## bara_no_uta (Dec 10, 2016)

I've skipped a month here and there, when I'm particularly stressed. I think once I might've missed two in a row? It isn't really on a set schedule to begin with, often coming early or late, although it's been much more regular ever since I synced up with my college roommate who was on the pill lol. I never really think much of it except that it's annoying because I feel like it could come "any day now!"... and it seems like just the day I stop being prepared for it is the day it arrives. Luckily I learned back in high school to keep hygiene products in my bag at all times.


----------



## phoenixfab (Dec 10, 2016)

Mine was I think, 4 months? Even though I was a virgin I still worried about being pregnant XD. But when it finally came, it was like it was making up for those missed periods and it was AWFUL.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Well I got some pains a bit ago and I was freaking out about how I was actually starting my period
> I was feeling really emotional too so I was like it'S COMING
> 
> ....but....false alarm! I'm a few years late compared to other people but for my weight, maybe not? I heard that affects it, so if I keep eating nothing then maybe I won't have to go through this period **** so soon lmao
> ...




I've heard that if yoy haven't gotten your period by 16, you should go to the doctor and get it checked out. Some people are 10 when they get it, others are later. I was 14 and trust me. I'd rather be even later! 

My cousin was 14 and hadnt had hers yet and was practically begging for it to come and I was telling her she didnt actually want it. When she finally did she was like... you were right. Periods suck. XD

So honestly, just live period free for as long as you can! XD I think weight does impact periods but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't keep track of my period, but the latest it's ever been was a month. I was only about 14 years old so I wasn't particularly worried.


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 10, 2016)

I can't remembe ever being v e r y late but I'm early alot and its...very annoying. But at the moment its alot more regulated and comes p much on time


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

1 week


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 10, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I've heard that if yoy haven't gotten your period by 16, you should go to the doctor and get it checked out. Some people are 10 when they get it, others are later. I was 14 and trust me. I'd rather be even later!
> 
> My cousin was 14 and hadnt had hers yet and was practically begging for it to come and I was telling her she didnt actually want it. When she finally did she was like... you were right. Periods suck. XD
> 
> So honestly, just live period free for as long as you can! XD I think weight does impact periods but I'm not 100% sure.



I'm 15 at the moment so idk ;; I want at /least/ another year out of it haha

And lmaoo, I'll try to xD


----------



## okaimii (Dec 10, 2016)

A little over a week. I was completely convinced I was pregant and I was so relieved when it finally came. I think it was just stress.


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2016)

Sometimes it skips a month - probably due to stress but I don't mind usually


----------

